# Welche Patches für Crysis Maximum Edition



## eistee83 (30. Januar 2012)

*Welche Patches für Crysis Maximum Edition*

Hallo habe seit diesen Monat einen neuen PC. Mein alter PC war älter als 7 Jahre. Leider konnte ich auf meinen alten Pc kein Crysis spielen.Habe mir am 29.03.2010 im GameStop  Crysis Maximum Edition gekauft und nicht auf die Systemvoraussetzungen geschaut. Habe erst zu Hause gemerkt, dass es auf dem alten Pc nicht läuft. Endlich  2012 will ich dieses Game zocken. Welche Patches brauche ich nun um alle 3 Teile (Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Crysis Wars) zu zocken. Habe einen 8 Kern Prozessor (AMD 8120); eine ATI  6970 mit 2 Gigabyte und 8 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher und einen ASUS 27 Zoll Monitor (Auflösung 1920 x 1080 Pixel) über Display Port. Könnt ihr die Patches Versionen mir nennen und am besten links, wo ich gleich die Patches runterladen kann. Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus und vielen dank für eure Mühe. p.s suche auch noch nach Mods oder Maps was es halt so gibt. Grafik verbessern, Multiplayer extra, weibliche Charaktere, Skins und Models. Habe eine 32 Mbits Leitung von Kabeldeutschland, aber bald eine 100er oder 120er  Leitung im Februar oder März. Dann sind Gigabytes keine Problem, und jetzt lad ich eine paar  100 Megabytes in kurzer Zeit runter. also dann,ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Patches sucht, dann kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen: The Patches Scrolls : game updates, patches & addons - 15 years of Gaming

Dort findet man so ziemlich alle Patches, auch zu uralten Spielen. Einfach links unten den Namen des Spieles eingeben und man findet die Patches zum Spiel aufgelistet.


----------



## eistee83 (30. Januar 2012)

ich suche einzeln aufgelistet Patches reinfolge zu beachten ist. und was ist Mod SDK oder Dedicated Server. Wie kann ich herausfinden welche Version ich habe. Steht das im Spiel menü oder in einer Textdatei (readme datei). Muss ich alle installieren oder reicht der letzte patch?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2012)

Readme ist das Stichwort. Guck mal rein...


----------



## eistee83 (1. Februar 2012)

hallo suche immer noch was ist SDK und Dedicated server?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (1. Februar 2012)

SDK=Software Developement Kit. Dedicated Server sind Server, auf denen online gespielt wird und der Server-Inhaber bestimmt was und wie. Das kann man dann vor dem Joinen einsehen. Dediziert=bestimmt, fest zugeordet. Das Gegenstück dazu ist Matchmaking wie z. B. bei Modern Warfare 3.

Sorry, aber das hätte man in einer Minute googlen können.


----------

